
Rationality Lessons in the Game of Go - fogus
http://lesswrong.com/lw/2m6/rationality_lessons_in_the_game_of_go/
======
timruffles
Great game, great lessons to take from it. Being willing to admit you could be
wrong, and admitting it when it's proven to you, are two things that should be
easy but often aren't. Your ego will trip you up like that.

